# which Freidman pedal is the bottom channel of the Thermionic Deluxe ???



## griff10672 (Sep 4, 2019)

Cause I'm in love with it ..... it comes in a single pedal No ???  I'm pretty sure the thermionic deluxe is a BE-OD and what else ??


----------



## Barry (Sep 4, 2019)

I thought they were both BE-OD's


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2019)

Both channels are a bastardized love child of the Thermionic + Dirty Sanchez.    The bottom channel has a couple component variations and a log taper Gain pot (vs Linear in the upper channel).

The Brown Betty is the single channel version of the lower channel. (1590BB)


----------



## Barry (Sep 4, 2019)

Well I guess I'll put one of these and a Brown Betty on my to build list!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 4, 2019)

Robert said:


> Both channels are a bastardized love child of the Thermionic + Dirty Sanchez.    The bottom channel has a couple component variations and a log taper Gain pot (vs Linear in the upper channel).
> 
> The Brown Betty is the single channel version of the lower channel. (1590BB)


Thanks !!!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 4, 2019)

Barry said:


> Well I guess I'll put one of these and a Brown Betty on my to build list!


The Thermionic Deluxe is a sick pedal !!!    The top channel is awesome  ..... but the lower channel ... the way it's voiced ... plus it seems to have less gain ... I haven't even messed with the internal gain trimmers yet ... it just sounds sooooooo good .... IMO anyway ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

You definitely want to explore the internal trimmers, they have a lot of influence on the gain and voicing.


----------



## Willybomb (Sep 30, 2019)

Soooo..... I'm about to test and box this up.  Which row is intended to be the higher gain?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Channel A, top row is the higher gain channel, if you set the trimmers the same on both.


----------



## Willybomb (Sep 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Channel A, top row is the higher gain channel, if you set the trimmers the same on both.


Thanks, I thought that might be the case.


----------

